# Salt Fork 5/16/2-



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I hit the lake for the first time this year on Saturday. I was mainly fishing for Crappie and was worried about the lake clarity, temp, and depth(water) height with the recent rains. I fished from 1PM-7PM. The water was around 58 degrees and the clarity was average. Mud line from shore extended out 80-100' from shoreline which negatively impacted the fishing in my opinion. The lake was at normal level. I was fishing in first SKI zone in 12-15' of water. I was using slip bobber with Bass minnows. I managed to catch 10 keepers that ranged in size from 10-11 1/2". The blue gill swallowed the hook so he ended up in the freezer as well. The fishing was pretty good for the first few hours then the wind picked up and shifted direction and then the bite stopped. I have had a lot better days but better then catching nothing. Few pictures attached.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Got out for first time in weeks. Had intentions to hit Alum. Drove by Saturday after running errands. Huge lines at two ramps and people parked in grass. Then someone posted a good report, which probably increased the already crazy atmosphere. Decided Salt Fork is much more peaceful.
Used Bobby Garland's and grubs. Some on brush, some offshore. All colors tried produced. 30+ crappie, 1- 30ish muskie (aerial release) and a tail hooked 34" carp that took a bunch of boat maneuvering and 15 minutes to loose right next to the boat. Awesome fight though on 4lb test.
Kept 13. I don't keep <11".


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

How does Salt Fork look right now? Pretty much everything in Central OH is a mess, but I heard a rumor there was not as much rainfall out East. I have not fished Salt Fork in years, but used to go there all the time as a kid. Looking for anywhere with decent water quality to fish this weekend. Any info is much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone lied. Its rained for days now, with more to come. I expect by Sat it’ll be a high muddy mess.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> Someone lied. Its rained for days now, with more to come. I expect by Sat it’ll be a high muddy mess.


Figured that was the case. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I live in Wheeling and always wanted to fish Salt Fork, but wouldn't have a clue as to where to fish...areas, not spots or launch for that matter. Was talking to a friend of mine and I told him, "I could be fishing dead water for hours and never know it." 

Been a tough spring for sure with all the rains, winds and cold fronts. Hope June is much better than April and May, eh?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

TClark said:


> I live in Wheeling and always wanted to fish Salt Fork, but wouldn't have a clue as to where to fish...areas, not spots or launch for that matter. Was talking to a friend of mine and I told him, "I could be fishing dead water for hours and never know it."
> 
> Been a tough spring for sure with all the rains, winds and cold fronts. Hope June is much better than April and May, eh?


My brother and his buddies fished salt fork last night cought over 200 crappie but only kept 44 .he said they were holding tight to shore next to submerged trees


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

They are moving deeper now. All spawned out.


----------



## 454545mike (Mar 25, 2009)

Going to Salt fork for the first time. I am from Northern Ohio, and i am seeking where is the best place to put the boat in? I will be fishing for Crappie, bass, probably cast for some musky's. for mainly crappie should i focus on what looks to be the main lake or the southern narrow portion of the lake?

Thank you in advance for your expertise!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

454545mike said:


> Going to Salt fork for the first time. I am from Northern Ohio, and i am seeking where is the best place to put the boat in? I will be fishing for Crappie, bass, probably cast for some musky's. for mainly crappie should i focus on what looks to be the main lake or the southern narrow portion of the lake?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your expertise!!!


Honestly, there's good places for all species at nearly every ramp on the lake. Everyone has their favorite portion, but I wouldn't call any of them better than the others. If it were me, I'd just take the Kimbolton exit and use the closest ramp there. We always called it North Salem, not sure what its called on a map. That would give you more time on the water rather than spending another half hour driving.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah kimbolton exit, take a left off the ramp..and just go straight through the stop sign at the top of hill. You'll end at the ramp. Or make a right at the stop sign, go down the road a couple miles and hit the dam ramp on the left.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

454545mike said:


> Going to Salt fork for the first time. I am from Northern Ohio, and i am seeking where is the best place to put the boat in? I will be fishing for Crappie, bass, probably cast for some musky's. for mainly crappie should i focus on what looks to be the main lake or the southern narrow portion of the lake?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your expertise!!!


77s , kimbolton exit , left to top of hill stop sign , saltfork outdoors bait to the left , straight ahead to N Salem ramp , straight across from ramp is " cypress point " fish the channel from there to the dam!!!!! Also thru cabin bay


----------



## 454545mike (Mar 25, 2009)

just wanted to say thank you for the advice. launched out of Kimbolton. and was surprised on all the areas their are to fish. too many to start and learn from. caught a couple saugeye in a cove on, and fished on the flats in front of the lodge, got a couple crappie and some white bass, then went and fished on the launch side towards the damn and caught some bass and catfish. overall a good start. so many depth changes and sheer drop offs.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

454545mike said:


> just wanted to say thank you for the advice. launched out of Kimbolton. and was surprised on all the areas their are to fish. too many to start and learn from. caught a couple saugeye in a cove on, and fished on the flats in front of the lodge, got a couple crappie and some white bass, then went and fished on the launch side towards the damn and caught some bass and catfish. overall a good start. so many depth changes and sheer drop offs.


STudy maps , learn the river channels , it's an awesome lake , tons of great fishing , can be intimidating for awhile , very rewarding lake !!!!!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wednesday Saltfork. Brought home 4 nice Saugeye after weeding through a bunch of dinks.
White 1/8oz jig and minnow. Pop and Drop - slowly done. 10' to 15' deep bite zone.
I was 60' from shore working small points. Hard bottom.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Went out today (Friday early) bites died by 10:00am. Same location/area, same technique .
Opposite direction of wind,,, fish moved.. 3 keeper eye's and 4 good Crappie's.
Gosh did it get hot out by 11:00am, had to toss the white flag and give up.
Started at 6:30am. By noon the lake was full of boats/ vacationers.
Pink jig head / pearl tail 1/8oz or no tail both worked. 78* water temp - normal summer level.
Cabin end of first ski zone.


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice detailed report Dragline. May just give that technique a try after July 4 holiday. Trying to thin out the Erie eyes for a while yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

